# I think I'll call this one a great success!!!



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well where sall I start. I told every1 2get there at 5pm and just about every1 except me was there on time Vic gave the crew a tour of the casino (which I got2c 1/2 of) then off to the Buffet we went, marching through the casino we go. 30+people strong. Every1 looking at us walking with the Big Man (VP) wondering who are these people looking like a rain bow. Well they took us around a line of 100+ people waiting for service (nice to know the man. My 1st thought was man this place is very nice, very elegant and I cant wait to eat. We [email protected] very long table which reminded me of the last supper (pics below) I'll let every1tell you themselves what they ate but I had almost everything in the place and the food was:dr:dr:dr:dr..

After a few jokes and laughs we headed up to the cigar bar for the main event.:ss:ss:ss I guess every1will share there own story but for me I had a great time kicking it with all my BOTL's, family and Co-Workers. The nite was truly a success and a nite to remember. I only took a few pic's due to my camera going dead so hopefully some of the other gorillas has some. Thxs every1 for coming to this event /herf and making it such a great nite for me. Hope we can keep it up:tu:tu:tu

The last supper table and the one to the right is my new girlfriend.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

More Pics.
My father & brother from NYC. Dirty Dee. Some1else chim in on the other pics'


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Great pics..where was this and who are in the pics?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

More Pics.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> Great pics..where was this and who are in the pics?


This was at the New MGM Casino and I cant name all the people:r:r I call them my friends.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

More pics
in the middle OldSailor and his wife.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

More pics.

Last supper table, Chip and his wife.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Great pics, Booker.

It was a blast :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Looks excellent folks! :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well where sall I start. I told every1 2get there at 5pm and just about every1 except me was there on time Vic gave the crew a tour of the casino (which I got2c 1/2 of) then off to the Buffet we went, marching through the casino we go. 30+people strong. Every1 looking at us walking with the Big Man (VP) wondering who are these people looking like a rain bow. Well they took us around a line of 100+ people waiting for service (nice to know the man. My 1st thought was man this place is very nice, very elegant and I cant wait to eat. We [email protected] very long table which reminded me of the last supper (pics below) I'll let every1tell you themselves what they ate but I had almost everything in the place and the food was:dr:dr:dr:dr..
> 
> After a few jokes and laughs we headed up to the cigar bar for the main event.:ss:ss:ss I guess every1will share there own story but for me I had a great time kicking it with all my BOTL's, family and Co-Workers. The nite was truly a success and a nite to remember. I only took a few pic's due to my camera going dead so hopefully some of the other gorillas has some. Thxs every1 for coming to this event /herf and making it such a great nite for me. Hope we can keep it up:tu:tu:tu
> 
> The last supper table and the one to the right is my new girlfriend.


Middle pic...Markths, Sancho, Darb


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> More Pics.
> My father & brother from NYC. Dirty Dee. Some1else chim in on the other pics'


LAST PIC....Techno Daddy and Mrs.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> More Pics.


Last pic....Dragonman and Josie


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> More pics
> in the middle OldSailor and his wife.


Last pic...RHNewfie and Faith


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> More pics.
> 
> Last supper table, Chip and his wife.


Last pic....Kidrock


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

That was fun everyone! Best one yet! These Detroit herfs are starting to get BIG!! I remember the first Booker herf...it was me, Ermo, Maurice and Booker.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/561046269cJGLTk

Click on picture above to go to album, Dont have the patience to do attachements....

Here are the pics I took for the night. Got about an hour of down time before dinner and then the drive home.

Thanks for a goodtime everyone, Hope to do it again sometime. Next time im flying, screw this drive!

Chip, I opened my box this morning to see that magical gold foil wrapper...HOLY HELL!! thank you so much!

Mo, You are one crazy bastard.
Booker, Thanks for setting it up, Nice meeting yas
Mark, You remind me of myself way too much
Chip, You and your wife are welcome anytime up in traverse City
actully that goes for all yalls
kidrock, Heres to another youngin in the group

To the Canadians, Yall are way to damn generous, Must be the french in yas...

Over all had an awesome night! Thanks everyone

Brad


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

A GREAT time...meet Booker's Dad and brother, Booker's crew from work,and Jeff (RHNewfie) got the whole Booker mud story from Runner, of course Booker had to tell his side of the story. This is the best Detroit herf so far, meet alot of BOTL and smoked some nice sticks. :chk:chk


ps....Book ya forgot the 6 grapes again:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great pics Booker.

Looks like you and the boys had a blast. :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

man i am soooo pissed that i had to miss this

looked like ya all had a great time as usual


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

is my link working? It crashed once, so I want to make sure, if not ill post em all differently


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

http://good-times.webshots.com/slideshow/561046269cJGLTk

Slide show!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; looks like everyone had lots of fun.
Thanks for sharing!!
:tu


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Awesome time! Thanks to everyone for the great conversations and the company. Really cool to see that many people crammed into that relativly small room


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Sancho said:


> Awesome time! Thanks to everyone for the great conversations and the company. Really cool to see that many people crammed into that relativly small room


:tu We basically took over that lounge


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Im fairly certain my eyes are still bloodshot from the smoke :ss


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Me too, Sancho. We were the last ones to leave. Too bad the others missed out on the awesome cigars we were smoking right at the end....


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks like you had fun Booker. Thanks for sharing:tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Say, did the trophyador make it with Nick?


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

So who has the Traveling Trophydor now??
Anyone take pics of it getting passed?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Awesome pics gents! Thanks for letting me live vicariously through you guys LOL

:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nick has it now:tu:tu Booker handed it off to Nick and myself out front of the MGM....this thing is hugh!!!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Boy thats a motley trio if I've ever seen one :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Boy thats a motley trio if I've ever seen one :tu


Ya gotta watch the BOYS IN BLACK:r:r


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

haha that looks awesome man, Beats the hell out of the lil Vegas herf we had here lol BOOOO!
Wished i could have been there-


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Thanks to Chip for the awesome 03 Upmann Sir Winston. I was smoking another cigar when Chip handed me the Sir Winston. The other cigar was immediately set down and never got picked up again!

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2004107650084512725rzUqEi


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> That was fun everyone! Best one yet! These Detroit herfs are starting to get BIG!! I remember the first Booker herf...it was me, Ermo, Maurice and Booker.


Thats when I 1st met you guys right.:tu



Old Sailor said:


> *ps....Book ya forgot the 6 grapes again*:r


Yes I did, man I've been so tired I cant think straight. Lets talk. I'll come over there some time this week with it. I got it for you.



Papichulo said:


> Looks like you had fun Booker. Thanks for sharing:tu


You bet.:tu


RHNewfie said:


> Say, did the trophyador make it with Nick?


yes


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

As always Chip, you must save the best for last  Especially when a purchase revolves around it


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Finally getting around to posting some pics! We had a great time and can't wait for the next one!!




























The patient ladies that put up with us!










My wife enjoying a RGonzales! She always did have good taste!''


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I look like I'm seriously in love with the RASC. I should've gotten a room with it.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Sancho said:


> As always Chip, you must save the best for last  Especially when a purchase revolves around it


NOT FAIR!!!! I want IN!!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Great looking herf, guys... so the wives really enjoyed it, huh? Not sure my wife is ready for a full-on herf like that. Kudos! :ss


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

That dress code really adds a bit of class eh?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> NOT FAIR!!!! I want IN!!!


:tpd: What purchase:r


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I really thought that there was no way we'd all fit into that tiny lounge, but it turned out to be a nice little venue for the herf.

It was quite a contrast in terms of size to our DINNER location


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> I really thought that there was no way we'd all fit into that tiny lounge, but it turned out to be a nice little venue for the herf.
> 
> It was quite a contrast in terms of size to our DINNER location


Mannnn some people r just never happyyyyyyyyy:bn


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Heeeey boooker booker booker.

I said it was a nice location! Geez, shoot a man whos shinin your shoes why dont you.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Heeeey boooker booker booker.
> 
> I said it was a nice location! Geez, shoot a man whos shinin your shoes why dont you.


Okaaa ill take it that u had a good time.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great time. Where are the pics of the cigar bar and casino?? :tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

White97Jimmy said:


> Thanks to Chip for the awesome 03 Upmann Sir Winston. I was smoking another cigar when Chip handed me the Sir Winston. The other cigar was immediately set down and never got picked up again!
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2004107650084512725rzUqEi


First post, and i must say it was nice to meet all of you who attended. I was the with James"White97Jimmy"....me in the blue talking to Booker. Thanks again Booker for putting on such an event. I might not post alot on here, but will read all the updates, and look forward to the next get together. Definetely one of the nicest groups of people i've met in a long time. That, and i must thank all those who were generous enough to pass out samples, i came home with more than i went with, and i smoked a few. Now i am broadening my cigar horizons. Thanks again to all, and i'll have to get with James to buy some smokes for next time to pass out, so i don't feel like a cheap=ass just accepting gifts.

Jason


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Jason, it was nice to meet you. :ss


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

It's just amazing how people can get togeather like this and be friends.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time. Where are the pics of the cigar bar and casino?? :tu


page 2 #16


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> page 2 #16


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I had a horrible time...I only smoked two cigars!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> I had a horrible time...I only smoked two cigars!


Yeah right.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Great pics.... 

sorry I couldn't make it, it looks like a hell of a time!


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yeah right.


Actually, he really did only smoke 2. The first one we all lit up after arriving, then Chip gave him the harry winston something-or-other(not sure of exact name). Then the damn guy milked the winston for the rest of the evening.....he says casue it was so long, i guess he's used to the little ones?

HeHe........We need to get together James to update my stock, and head me in the right direction.


----------



## Mauirce (Jul 11, 2006)

I think I'm going to change my name to NINJA-MO, Why? because I didn't get caught in any of the pics for this HERF,......

I wonder who the photographer was,...HMmmmmmmmm :ss


LOL!!!!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> Actually, he really did only smoke 2. The first one we all lit up after arriving, then Chip gave him the harry winston something-or-other(not sure of exact name). Then the damn guy milked the winston for the rest of the evening.....he says casue it was so long, i guess he's used to the little ones?
> 
> HeHe........We need to get together James to update my stock, and head me in the right direction.


It was a Sir Winston, and I wasn't babying the thing...it only took me just over an hour to smoke it!

Dump the Thompsons...We'll get you some good smokes. I say poker and cigar night in your garage on Friday.


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Wife wants to have people over for a get together on saturday, so if we can move it to saturday, then we should be good. Hell, if you want to invite any of the local folks from here that dare venture to Roseville, then we can call it a game(For fun, i gotta save my money for new smokes). I'll have to spend friday evening/saturday day cleaning up the garage.

I know, you weren't milking the winston, it was one long S.O.B.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mauirce said:


> I think I'm going to change my name to NINJA-MO, Why? because I didn't get caught in any of the pics for this HERF,......
> 
> I wonder who the photographer was,...HMmmmmmmmm :ss
> 
> LOL!!!!


u were there?


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I seen him.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> I seen him.


u were the only 1


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Better late then never. Here are a couple of pictures that I took of the MGM Herf!!

Sheila and my wife Josie in the cigar lounge.



Me and Jon (Kidrock387). It was a little smokey in the cigar lounge!



Eric and Dan, I hope that’s right I can’t even remember your Club Stogie names!!!



Mark (Mark THS), Jeff (RHNewfie) and his wife Faith.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Mauirce said:


> I think I'm going to change my name to NINJA-MO, Why? because I didn't get caught in any of the pics for this HERF,......
> 
> I wonder who the photographer was,...HMmmmmmmmm :ss
> 
> LOL!!!!


Sorry Maurice but I managed to sneak a picture of you!!

Don (Technodaddy) and Dave (Old Sailor) with Maurice in the background to the left in the black and white jacket.

Dave, Booker and I with the Trophy-Dor. It was not allowed into the Casino.

Thanks everyone for a great time!!! :tu :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Sorry Maurice but I managed to sneak a picture of you!!
> 
> Don (Technodaddy) and Dave (Old Sailor) with Maurice in the background to the left in the black and white jacket.
> 
> ...


thxs4the pics


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> thxs4the pics


Yeah, awesome job... Again, can't wait until the next one. I'll bring my camera next time too, totally forgot it.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Deuce said:


> Yeah, awesome job... Again, can't wait until the next one. I'll bring my camera next time too, totally forgot it.:tu


I should be ready next year. Were planning on a big one.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey guys, I cant remember everyone I spoke to about it (Brad, Dee, ??) but here is the cigar band coffee table that I was talking about at the herf..

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=114792


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Hey guys, I cant remember everyone I spoke to about it (Brad, Dee, ??) but here is the cigar band coffee table that I was talking about at the herf..
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=114792


When your done I get to come over again, this time ill bring chip with me.:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> When your done I get to come over again, this time ill bring chip with me.:tu


Heck yeah- I havent even been down to the room in a couple weeks (gasp). I'll give Ryan a call soon and set something up


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Heck yeah- I havent even been down to the room in a couple weeks (gasp). I'll give Ryan a call soon and set something up


:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Once again thanks for the great time. My wife said she is planning a shopping spree with the ladies during the Next herf to give us more smoking time>So guy's _BEWARE_ .I've got to take off the next day to digest all the food. Nick just had the CAO tonight during a long walk that made it an enjoyable evening under the full moon with my S/O,Thanks to Dave,Mark Jeff and all the rest for the trades of sticks. They are in the Humi waiting for their chance on another day.Pics brought back good memories of a great time. :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Once again thanks for the great time. My wife said she is planning a shopping spree with the ladies during the Next herf to give us more smoking time>So guy's _BEWARE_ .I've got to take off the next day to digest all the food. Nick just had the CAO tonight during a long walk that made it an enjoyable evening under the full moon with my S/O,Thanks to Dave,Mark Jeff and all the rest for the trades of sticks. They are in the Humi waiting for their chance on another day.Pics brought back good memories of a great time. :ss


Glad ya had a good time.

Chip Maurice & Myself are talking about a big herf next year when the weather breaks at someone's home so we can sit back & relax while the ladies go do there thing. its is going to be nice.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Looks like too much fun.
One of these days I hope my calendar is clear and I can make one of these gala events.
Haven't been to the new MGM yet, but it looks grand.
My girlfriend works right across the street at AT&T.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bigga Petey said:


> Looks like too much fun.
> One of these days I hope my calendar is clear and I can make one of these gala events.
> Haven't been to the new MGM yet, but it looks grand.
> My girlfriend works right across the street at AT&T.


We'll be waiting4u....


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

your new girlfriend has BIG beautiful EYEs......


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DUCK said:


> your new girlfriend has BIG beautiful EYEs......


She get'em from her Mommaa...


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Sancho (Chris) and I herfed at Camp Ticonderoga in Troy tonight. They have a great upstairs that would be VEEERY herf friendly. Next week I'm going to call and see if they would be open to letting us commandeer the upstairs area (probably enough seating for 50-60 people, but would be perfect for 20 or 30 guys) for a herf.

Cities to claim:

Detroit X
Saginaw _
Troy _


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Sancho (Chris) and I herfed at Camp Ticonderoga in Troy tonight. They have a great upstairs that would be VEEERY herf friendly. Next week I'm going to call and see if they would be open to letting us commandeer the upstairs area (probably enough seating for 50-60 people, but would be perfect for 20 or 30 guys) for a herf.
> 
> *Cities to claim:*
> 
> ...


o


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Sancho (Chris) and I herfed at Camp Ticonderoga in Troy tonight. They have a great upstairs that would be VEEERY herf friendly. Next week I'm going to call and see if they would be open to letting us commandeer the upstairs area (probably enough seating for 50-60 people, but would be perfect for 20 or 30 guys) for a herf.
> 
> Cities to claim:
> 
> ...


I'm in, hopefully you guys plan it on a day I am not working (like in the next 2-3 weeks)


----------

